# First Home Theater Setup! :)



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, this is my first real purchase of a "true" home theater system. I always had the HTIB ones, but this is the first time I will be purchasing the units separate. Here are the two packages I am looking at right now. I am on a budget, so not going much more expensive than this. Thoughts and if there is something better I should look into, you are more than welcome to give me some advice! Thanks! 

First:

Receiver = Yamaha RX-V375BL
Speaker System = Energy Take Classic 5.1

Second (Which I am leading more towards):

Receiver = Yamaha RX-V375BL
Speakers = Klipsch Quintet 5.0
Subwoofer = Pioneer SW-8MK2


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

It is a good idea to audition several different brands within your price range and to also consider a DIY speaker kit if you have basic woodworking skills and the desire to tackle a project. You will most likely get more for your money this route.


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

dougc said:


> It is a good idea to audition several different brands within your price range and to also consider a DIY speaker kit if you have basic woodworking skills and the desire to tackle a project. You will most likely get more for your money this route.


I did that for the ones listed above. I like option 2 more, mainly because of the sub. That subwoofer does a great job at a low price.

As for the woodwork, no way LOL I'd much rather buy a set then make a set with the purchase of separate speakers.


----------



## Falco21 (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like I may be leaning more towards the Yamaha RX-V375BL paired with the Polk Audio Blackstone TL1900 speaker set. 

Question is, will this receiver have enough power for these speakers?


----------

